# Dog Collars & Beds- unique for staffies?



## Cleo27 (Jan 9, 2010)

Recently got a wee Staffy pup and he's not chewed anything (yet!) but me & my mum are browsing the web for unique, hardwearing collars that not very many people have. It will obviously be for when he is older, so I can't really specify measurements. But does anybody know of any good sites or places to get unusual but nice looking collars that would be suitable for staffy or other 'strong' breeds? Price doesn't really matter- I'd be willing to pay a good amount for something thats nice. He's a boy by the way. 

Also, where can I get nice beds lol.
Kind of want to avoid popular stores like Pets at Home, as I hate buying things from them- they are idiots.


Thanks in advance,
Brooke and a wee squidgy Denzl.

Oh and, pics will be up very soon- he wont sit still when I bring the camera out, and all the ones I've got are either extremely blurry or don't do him justice at all . 

xx


----------



## Arkko (Oct 11, 2009)

Ive found the best collars for my stafford are the Ezy dog collars 

EzyDog Neo Collars

Weve got 2 and they are extremely hard wearing and dont seem to get too dirty too quick!! 

The only problem i have with my staff is her head is more or less the same size of her neck! Which means when I take her to places like into town or events i like to have a bit more control over her, so I use a half check. 

This company are great and have made some lovely collars 
Collars

They will make any collar you choose into either a half check or normal. Theyve been great with stuff for roxie. 

Definatly need some pics soon!!! :flrt:


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

I personally recommend Rogz for Dogs collars. I have a German shepherd with a good pulling weight and both my sisters have staffies and their collars last the test of time.


----------



## lilworm (Aug 11, 2007)

I have just bought my lot ezydog collars they are super strong rot proof and water proof the neoprene padding does not rub the coat not even on the chows..... and for a lil more pow for the chunky dogs you can get the extra wide collars look cool and in some cool colours


----------



## ryancrossan (Apr 19, 2012)

*Staffy collars and harnesses*

You can get collars and harnesses and leads specifically designed for staffies and other strong breeds. Just type in staffie harnesses or collars into http://1-ps.googleusercontent.com/h...ys/xgoogle.gif.pagespeed.ic.-E8JmVecoE.pngand you should see some really strong real leather brass plated collars. I have a 3 year old staffy male and this helped alot with the pulling and it looke super cool


----------



## Cheyenne (Aug 29, 2011)

I also use Ezydog collars with matching harnesses for both dogs. My Staffy is 7 yrs old and been through a lot of collars. I've found Ezydog to be the best fitting, and most comfortable for her. They are machine washable and very strong :2thumb: Whatever you buy don't get a leather harness, they cause rubbing under the front legs and so uncomfortable for the dogs to wear.


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

I like Rogz products to,good quality and attractive.


----------

